# F150



## Scotterick (Apr 9, 2010)

I’m looking into the ford f-150 for residential plowing. I’ll be doing 1 long unpaved driveway (1/10 mile) and medium sized parking area (8x15 yards).

I was planning on putting a homesteader plow on the f-150 but was told that the length of the driveway and the fact that it is unpaved would be too much for the f-150 and it would be ruined in three years. I was told this by a guy who plows his driveway and around 4 others each winter with a 1 ton dodge ram pickup.

What are the prevailing sentiments about the f-150 vis-a-vis moderate residential snow removal as described above?

Adding to my decision will be the fact that the truck will be used as an everyday passenger vehicle during the months when no plowing is necessary.

Please let me know.

Scott


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

It isn't the ideal truck, but it will work IMO. You should stay away from the Homesteader becouse it's to small for your truck and plowing area IMO. You should get a full size 7.5' plow IMO.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I plowed several years 30 driveways with an F150 worked fine. I know have 105 driveways and 2 jeep wranglers. People with to much testosterone need F250s


----------



## treesnsnow (Aug 28, 2009)

i have plowed for 3 years now with a 2005 f150 super cab short box 4x4 and have not had a problem, yes you may have to be a little easier on it when it comes to shifting from forward to reverse etc then the guys in the 3/4 and 1 tons. but dont let some one tell you cant plow a couple driveways or a small lot with a f150 or any half ton truck that is. i know a guy who plows with i 94 ford ranger and has for 10 plus years no problems other then one transmission. as for plows. go with a 7.5 plow i use a snoway mt series 7.5 w down pressure and put about 500 lbs in the bed and i can out push most of the trucks out there


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Truck is fine for plowing, take it easy on it and don't screw around and you'll be fine. Get the right size plow for your vehicle though, the homesteader is too small and lightweight.

Where in CT are you? What sort of snowfalls do you see?


----------



## Scotterick (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm in western connecticut bordering down state NY. Snow fall varies. One thing that won't vary is the length area that I need to plow.

Just started looking at a Toyota Tundra. . any feedback? Looks to be comparable in effectiveness yet be a smoother ride for passengers. Also toying with the idea of saying, screw it, and getting a superduty ford 250, (passengers and gas damned), and praying for snow in september.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Scotterick;1041413 said:


> Just started looking at a Toyota Tundra. . any feedback? Looks to be comparable in effectiveness yet be a smoother ride for passengers.


I have a 2010 Toyota Tundra with a 7.5' Fisher. It plows great. I'm extremly happy with it.


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

Scotterick;1040313 said:


> I'm looking into the ford f-150 for residential plowing. I'll be doing 1 long unpaved driveway (1/10 mile) and medium sized parking area (8x15 yards).
> 
> I was planning on putting a homesteader plow on the f-150 but was told that the length of the driveway and the fact that it is unpaved would be too much for the f-150 and it would be ruined in three years. I was told this by a guy who plows his driveway and around 4 others each winter with a 1 ton dodge ram pickup.
> 
> ...


An f-150 or any other half ton is ideal for what you are going to be plowing. Don't spend the extra money on a 3/4 ton unless you are going to use if for other things like alot of hauling or towing, or else you are wasting your money.

I would go with a 7.5 foot plow like other posters said because it is the smallest size which will clear the width of the tires.

Pick the brand of plow which is sold in area, so if you have brakedowns you will have somebody to fix it. Personally I like boss plows and a standard duty should be ideal for what you are doing, maybe even a sport duty.

Whatever plow you decide to get make sure you get shoes with it as you will need them for plowing gravel or rock.

I know many people reccomend sno way plows for half ton trucks because they are lighter and have the down pressure, and I have heard good things about them, however I dont know how down-pressure and gravel driveways mix.


----------



## Scotterick (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks so much for the feedback. I may be going to purchase the truck this weekend.


----------



## marvelous (Feb 8, 2010)

*marvelous F150*

I used my F 150 for 22 years with a 7 1/2' western. worked fine


----------

